# Very confused with graphic card or motherboard



## hellshot (Nov 28, 2003)

ok guys here is my problem


Ok so this is what happens


I can play Half life and all the mods for it all fine and dandy but then when i put in BF 1942, WC3 frozen thron or Raven shield and play my PC monitor goes black and it locks up. i cant do anything AT ALL but just manually restarting my PC(meaning pressing the restart button). this is just random and happens after 5 minutes of playing the game to 45 or more minutes of playing. just happens no specific time what so ever. my PC specs are

2.5 GHZ
512 DDR RAM
Gforce 4 TI4200 video card 128 MB
DSL
Windows XP home

yea ive reinstalled EVERYTHING and fresh copy of windows also and i put a new hard drive in the PC. it only happens when im PLAYING the game. so in raven shield ill be playing and the monitor goes black. i dont understand why. does anyone know of a de bugging mode that i can enable that records stuff as it happens so when it does crash i can find the problem?

the problem was happening b4 then i installed a new hard drive and it still happens

so what i did last night was i took out my old nvidia M64 32mb from my dell computer(like 3 years old) and stuck it in my pc. i tried playing and it happend again but this time the black screen went away and the PC restarted.

if i need to list anything else just post or IM me at sk8erkidhf

Thanks alot guys!


----------



## hellshot (Nov 28, 2003)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/28/2003, 11:28:06
 Machine name: AIRSOFT-10N56ZQ
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) (2600.xpclnt_qfe.021108-2107)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
System Model: D845EBG2
BIOS: BIOS Date: 05/29/02 15:48:51 Ver: 08.00.00
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz
Memory: 510MB RAM
Page File: 200MB used, 1049MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0b (4.09.0000.0902)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0001.0902 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Sound Tab 3: The file smwdm.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro 
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_002D&SUBSYS_000110DE&REV_15
Display Memory: 32.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Dell E770s
Monitor Max Res: 1280,1024
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.5216 (English)
DDI Version: 7
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 4246528 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1550043 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-436D-11CF-0E67-0B20B4C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x002D
SubSys ID: 0x000110DE
Revision ID: 0x0015
Revision ID: 0x0015
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: C-Media Wave Device
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_0111&SUBSYS_011113F6&REV_10
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: cmaudio.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0630 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Debug
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 10/30/2001 15:01:50, 280782 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: C-Media
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 100000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 17, 16
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 17, 16
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): Yes
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
 HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_01028086&REV_01
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: smwdm.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.3500 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: No
Date and Size: 3/18/2002 06:00:30, 143080 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Analog Devices
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): Yes
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: C-Media Wave Device
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: cmaudio.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0630 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Debug
Date and Size: 10/30/2001 15:01:50, 280782 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: Modem #0 Line Record (emulated)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Date and Size: 
Cap Flags: 0x20
Format Flags: 0x0

Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: smwdm.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.3500 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 3/18/2002 06:00:30, 143080 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xCCC

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
C-Media Wave Device, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
SoundMAX Digital Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: EP2 Interrupt
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x05A4, 0x9760
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: EP2 Interrupt
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x05A4, 0x9760
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24C4
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/1/2002 13:37:36, 51584 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ Logitech USB Wheel Mouse
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00E
| | Location: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse
| | Matching Device ID: usb\vid_046d&pid_c00e
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 9600 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 33152 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 23680 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 22528 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Logitech USB Wheel Mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00E
| | | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c00e
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 12160 bytes
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 22016 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
| Location: PCI bus 2, device 13, function 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\ven_13f6&dev_0111&subsys_011113f6&rev_10
| Service: cmpci
| 
+-+ Standard Game Port
| | Matching Device ID: *pnpb02f
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 8/17/2001 13:02:32, 9728 bytes

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x05A4, 0x9760
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 13952 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 23424 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/17/2001 21:38:00, 37896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 23424 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/17/2001 21:38:00, 37896 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 22016 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Intel(R) 536EP Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM2
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 3 - IPv4 - 
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Black Man Verizon - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 63.0 GB
Total Space: 76.3 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD800BB-00DKA0

Drive: D:
Model: IDE DVD-ROM 16X
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 47488 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CD&SUBSYS_50328086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.0041 (English), 4/1/2002 13:42:14, 19072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.0041 (English), 4/4/2002 14:25:42, 5120 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CB&SUBSYS_50328086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:51:50, 23680 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:51:56, 86656 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C7&SUBSYS_50328086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:03:08, 18944 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.0041 (English), 4/1/2002 13:36:42, 134016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 21:36:34, 67072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.0041 (English), 4/1/2002 13:37:36, 51584 bytes

Name: SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_01028086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&FD
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C4&SUBSYS_50328086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:03:08, 18944 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.0041 (English), 4/1/2002 13:36:42, 134016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 21:36:34, 67072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.0041 (English), 4/1/2002 13:37:36, 51584 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C3&SUBSYS_50328086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C2&SUBSYS_50328086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:03:08, 18944 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.0041 (English), 4/1/2002 13:36:42, 134016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 21:36:34, 67072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.0041 (English), 4/1/2002 13:37:36, 51584 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB LPC Interface Controller - 24C0 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:58:02, 35840 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_81\3&267A616A&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:58:06, 62464 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82845 Processor to AGP Controller - 1A31 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1A31&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\AGP440.SYS, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:58:00, 25472 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82845 Processor to I/O Controller - 1A30 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1A30&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 536EP Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_10008086&REV_00\4&2AF9ED5&0&10F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\Intels51.sys, 4.60.0005.0000 (English), 5/22/2003 07:44:44, 670203 bytes

Name: Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_30058086&REV_81\4&2AF9ED5&0&40F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys, 6.01.0003.0000 (English), 2/25/2002 03:54:04, 139776 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Prounstl.exe, 4.09.0000.0000 (English), 6/22/2001 06:25:04, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\net82557.din, 2/13/2002 00:55:50, 2983 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\IntelNic.dll, 1.07.0000.0000 (English), 7/20/2001 02:40:28, 23040 bytes

Name: CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
Device ID: PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_0111&SUBSYS_011113F6&REV_10\4&2AF9ED5&0&68F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_813910EC&REV_10\4&2AF9ED5&0&08F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.sys, 5.396.0530.2001 (English), 8/17/2001 07:12:42, 23070 bytes

Name: NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_002D&SUBSYS_000110DE&REV_15\4&2D478306&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1550043 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvinstnt.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 81920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvcod.dll, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 27136 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 4246528 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 3551232 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 5058560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 49152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nview.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1126400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 35328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvappbar.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 393216 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvwdmcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1470537 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvshell.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 430152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvtuicpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 73728 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwiz.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 741376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nviewimg.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 552960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\keystone.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 290816 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 225280 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 65413 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 35984 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\nview\generic.tvp, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 30902 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 257536 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 24064 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 1156608 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1613312 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 797184 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/11/2002 23:14:32 217600 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 22016 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 54272 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 28160 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 16896 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/11/2002 23:14:32 377856 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 203264 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 80896 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 112128 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 19968 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.0000.0901 English Final Retail 3/24/2003 09:00:02 32768 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.0000.0901 English Final Retail 3/24/2003 08:00:02 68096 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:40:00 151552 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:40:00 168960 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:41:00 208896 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 223232 bytes
pid.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:41:00 31744 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 13:02:32 9728 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/11/2002 23:14:32 336384 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 1294336 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 18432 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 186880 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 68096 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 97280 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 27136 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 58368 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 171520 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 33280 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 98816 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 100864 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 76800 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 602624 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1189888 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1675264 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.00.8665.0000 English Beta Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 995383 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 21504 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 64512 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 08:00:02 53248 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1121 English Final Retail 11/8/2001 16:38:46 498960 bytes
mciqtz.drv: 4.00.0096.0729 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 04:21:54 11776 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 34304 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 136192 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/11/2002 23:14:32 13312 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 18944 bytes
qasf.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 258424 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 177152 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 268800 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 355840 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 524800 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 733184 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 08:00:02 1246208 bytes
quartz.vxd: Final Retail 8/17/1998 04:21:56 5672 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3925 English Final Retail 4/20/2001 12:14:22 251904 bytes
vidx16.dll: 0.00.0000.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 04:21:56 10240 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 194560 bytes
msdvdopt.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 74240 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 130304 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 117248 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 45696 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5248 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 4608 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 7424 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 4096 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5504 bytes
bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 16896 bytes
bdasup.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 11392 bytes
msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 52224 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 354816 bytes
psisrndr.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 30208 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 14848 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 57856 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 10112 bytes
mpe.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 15104 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 14976 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 1230336 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 10880 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 83968 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 16384 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:30 27648 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 16896 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 6/4/2003 10:30:32 274432 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 6/4/2003 09:18:28 39424 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:32 226304 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:32 18688 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:32 47104 bytes
msdv.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:21:50 52096 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo 8 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
MSScreen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,5.01.0000.0959
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,6.05.0001.0900
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4477
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
DivX for Blizzard Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,blizzard.ax,5.00.0002.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4477
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Internal LMRT Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
TrueMotion 2.0 Decompressor,0x00600001,1,1,tm20dec.ax,1.00.0000.0001
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4477
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.0000.0900
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,5.01.0000.0959
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,6.05.0001.0900
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4477
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Cutlist File Source,0x00200000,0,1,qcut.dll,6.00.0002.0902
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
URL StreamRenderer,0x00600000,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.0001.0900
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
WMP CD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,wmpcd.dll,8.00.0000.4477
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0902
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
C-Media Audio Filter,0x00680000,1,1,CMAudio.ax,
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Voxware MetaVoice Audio Decoder,0x00999998,1,1,voxmvdec.ax,1.00.0000.0011
Voxware MetaSound Audio Decoder,0x00999999,1,1,voxmsdec.ax,1.00.0000.0012
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
DivX Pro(tm) 5.1 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900

Audio Compressors:
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Voxware v1.1.8 Bitstream-Mode Codecs,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Voxware MetaVoice,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Voxware MetaSound,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Voxware v1.1.6/1.1.8 File-Mode Codecs,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902

Audio Capture Sources:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Modem #0 Line Record,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.0000.0900
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.0000.0900

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.0000.0900
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.0000.0900

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.0001.0900

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.0000.0900

Audio Renderers:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DirectSound: C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DirectSound: Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DirectSound: SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Modem #0 Line Playback,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902

WDM Streaming System Devices:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,9,3,,5.03.0000.0900
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,9,2,,5.03.0000.0900

that is my DX diag stuff


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Check the heatsink and fan on the GeForce4, make sure that the heatsink is firmly connected, and that the fan is working. Clean out any dust on it as well.

Also, what is the make and model of your power supply? It may not have enough pwer for the whole syustem during intense graphical periods.


----------



## hellshot (Nov 28, 2003)

i dont know how to find the model of my power supply. what is a heat sink? thanks


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

The heatsink is the piece of metal that sits on top of the graphics card. It absorbs the heat produced from the card, and if there is a fan on it, the fan then blows that heat away, so the heatsink can absorb more. This way, the graphics card does not overheat.

In your computer, find the power supply, it should be in the top left corner, it's where the power cord plugs into, and it has tons of wires coming from it. There should be some sort of label on it, with a brand name, or maybe just a bunch of numbers. Right down whatever you can from it, and post it here.


----------



## hellshot (Nov 28, 2003)

well all it says is intel pentium 4. also i just discoverd as i was messing around that my video cards fan isnt working. i pushed the white thing in that powers the fan on the card and it still doesnt work.


----------



## suesman (Sep 6, 2003)

Well that could explain the problem if it was with every game you play, but it doesn't. However the fact that you are running the 52.16 drivers with the Ti4200 does. I suggest installing the 52.70's from Guru3D.com.

Also I would replace the fan on your video card immediately. 

EDIT:

You stated that you are using a Ti4200 128meg video card, but you post with the DirectX info states that it is a "NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro". What's up with that?


----------



## hellshot (Nov 28, 2003)

oh yea lol well at the time when i took my direct x thing i had the TNT installed  here is the current info

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/28/2003, 16:21:04
Machine name: AIRSOFT-10N56ZQ
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) (2600.xpclnt_qfe.021108-2107)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: INTEL_
System Model: D845EBG2
BIOS: BIOS Date: 05/29/02 15:48:51 Ver: 08.00.00
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz
Memory: 510MB RAM
Page File: 182MB used, 1067MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0b (4.09.0000.0902)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0001.0902 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Sound Tab 3: The file smwdm.sys is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce4 Ti 4200
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0253&SUBSYS_800717F2&REV_A3
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Dell E770s
Monitor Max Res: 1280,1024
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.5216 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 4246528 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1550043 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4113-11CF-2260-0DA002C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0253
SubSys ID: 0x800717F2
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: C-Media Wave Device
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_0111&SUBSYS_011113F6&REV_10
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: cmaudio.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0630 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Debug
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 10/30/2001 15:01:50, 280782 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: C-Media
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 100000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 17, 16
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 17, 16
HW Memory: 0
 Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): Yes
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_01028086&REV_01
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: smwdm.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.3500 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: No
Date and Size: 3/18/2002 06:00:30, 143080 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Analog Devices
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): Yes
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: C-Media Wave Device
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: cmaudio.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0630 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Debug
Date and Size: 10/30/2001 15:01:50, 280782 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

Description: Modem #0 Line Record (emulated)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Date and Size: 
Cap Flags: 0x20
Format Flags: 0x0

Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: smwdm.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.3500 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 3/18/2002 06:00:30, 143080 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xCCC

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
C-Media Wave Device, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
SoundMAX Digital Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: EP2 Interrupt
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x05A4, 0x9760
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: EP2 Interrupt
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x05A4, 0x9760
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24C4
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/1/2002 13:37:36, 51584 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ Logitech USB Wheel Mouse
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00E
| | Location: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse
| | Matching Device ID: usb\vid_046d&pid_c00e
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 9600 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 33152 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 23680 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 22528 bytes
| | 
| +-+ Logitech USB Wheel Mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC00E
| | | Matching Device ID: hid\vid_046d&pid_c00e
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 12160 bytes
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 22016 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
| Location: PCI bus 2, device 13, function 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\ven_13f6&dev_0111&subsys_011113f6&rev_10
| Service: cmpci
| 
+-+ Standard Game Port
| | Matching Device ID: *pnpb02f
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 8/17/2001 13:02:32, 9728 bytes

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x05A4, 0x9760
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 13952 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 23424 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/17/2001 21:38:00, 37896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 23424 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/17/2001 21:38:00, 37896 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 22016 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Intel(R) 536EP Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM2
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection 3 - IPv4 - 
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Black Man Verizon - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 62.9 GB
Total Space: 76.3 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD800BB-00DKA0

Drive: D:
Model: IDE DVD-ROM 16X
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/18/2001 07:00:00, 47488 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CD&SUBSYS_50328086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.0041 (English), 4/1/2002 13:42:14, 19072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.0041 (English), 4/4/2002 14:25:42, 5120 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24CB&SUBSYS_50328086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:51:50, 23680 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:51:56, 86656 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C7&SUBSYS_50328086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:03:08, 18944 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.0041 (English), 4/1/2002 13:36:42, 134016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 21:36:34, 67072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.0041 (English), 4/1/2002 13:37:36, 51584 bytes

Name: SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_01028086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&FD
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C4&SUBSYS_50328086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:03:08, 18944 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.0041 (English), 4/1/2002 13:36:42, 134016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 21:36:34, 67072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.0041 (English), 4/1/2002 13:37:36, 51584 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C3&SUBSYS_50328086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C2&SUBSYS_50328086&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:03:08, 18944 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.0041 (English), 4/1/2002 13:36:42, 134016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 21:36:34, 67072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.0041 (English), 4/1/2002 13:37:36, 51584 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB LPC Interface Controller - 24C0 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&267A616A&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:58:02, 35840 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801DB PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_81\3&267A616A&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:58:06, 62464 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82845 Processor to AGP Controller - 1A31 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1A31&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\AGP440.SYS, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:58:00, 25472 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82845 Processor to I/O Controller - 1A30 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1A30&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_11\3&267A616A&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 536EP Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_10008086&REV_00\4&2AF9ED5&0&10F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\Intels51.sys, 4.60.0005.0000 (English), 5/22/2003 07:44:44, 670203 bytes

Name: Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_30058086&REV_81\4&2AF9ED5&0&40F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys, 6.01.0003.0000 (English), 2/25/2002 03:54:04, 139776 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Prounstl.exe, 4.09.0000.0000 (English), 6/22/2001 06:25:04, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\net82557.din, 2/13/2002 00:55:50, 2983 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\IntelNic.dll, 1.07.0000.0000 (English), 7/20/2001 02:40:28, 23040 bytes

Name: CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
Device ID: PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_0111&SUBSYS_011113F6&REV_10\4&2AF9ED5&0&68F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_813910EC&REV_10\4&2AF9ED5&0&08F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.sys, 5.396.0530.2001 (English), 8/17/2001 07:12:42, 23070 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0253&SUBSYS_800717F2&REV_A3\4&2D478306&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1550043 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvinstnt.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 131072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 81920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvcod.dll, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 27136 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 4246528 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 3551232 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 5058560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 49152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nview.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1126400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 35328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvappbar.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 393216 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvwdmcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 1470537 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvshell.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 430152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvtuicpl.cpl, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 73728 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwiz.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 741376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nviewimg.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 552960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\keystone.exe, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 290816 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.5216 (English), 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 225280 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 65413 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 35984 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\nview\generic.tvp, 10/6/2003 14:16:00, 30902 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 257536 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 24064 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 1156608 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1613312 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 797184 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/11/2002 23:14:32 217600 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 22016 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 54272 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 28160 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 16896 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/11/2002 23:14:32 377856 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 203264 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 80896 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 112128 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 19968 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.0000.0901 English Final Retail 3/24/2003 09:00:02 32768 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.0000.0901 English Final Retail 3/24/2003 08:00:02 68096 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:40:00 151552 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:40:00 168960 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:41:00 208896 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 223232 bytes
pid.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:41:00 31744 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 13:02:32 9728 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/11/2002 23:14:32 336384 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 1294336 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 18432 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 186880 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 68096 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 97280 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 27136 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 58368 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 171520 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 33280 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 98816 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 100864 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 76800 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 602624 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1189888 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1675264 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.00.8665.0000 English Beta Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 995383 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 21504 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 64512 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 08:00:02 53248 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1121 English Final Retail 11/8/2001 16:38:46 498960 bytes
mciqtz.drv: 4.00.0096.0729 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 04:21:54 11776 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 34304 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 136192 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/11/2002 23:14:32 13312 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 18944 bytes
qasf.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 258424 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 177152 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 268800 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 355840 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 524800 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 733184 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 08:00:02 1246208 bytes
quartz.vxd: Final Retail 8/17/1998 04:21:56 5672 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3925 English Final Retail 4/20/2001 12:14:22 251904 bytes
vidx16.dll: 0.00.0000.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 04:21:56 10240 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 194560 bytes
msdvdopt.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 07:00:00 74240 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 130304 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 117248 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 45696 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5248 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 4608 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 7424 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 4096 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5504 bytes
bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 16896 bytes
bdasup.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 11392 bytes
msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 52224 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 354816 bytes
psisrndr.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 30208 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 14848 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 57856 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 10112 bytes
mpe.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 15104 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 14976 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 1230336 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 10880 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 83968 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:26 16384 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:30 27648 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:28 16896 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 6/4/2003 10:30:32 274432 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 6/4/2003 09:18:28 39424 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:32 226304 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:32 18688 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:16:32 47104 bytes
msdv.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 2/17/2003 10:21:50 52096 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo 8 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
MSScreen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,5.01.0000.0959
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,6.05.0001.0900
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4477
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
DivX for Blizzard Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,blizzard.ax,5.00.0002.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4477
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Internal LMRT Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
TrueMotion 2.0 Decompressor,0x00600001,1,1,tm20dec.ax,1.00.0000.0001
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4477
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.0000.0900
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,5.01.0000.0959
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,6.05.0001.0900
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4477
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Cutlist File Source,0x00200000,0,1,qcut.dll,6.00.0002.0902
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
URL StreamRenderer,0x00600000,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.0004.0827
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.0001.0900
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
WMP CD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,wmpcd.dll,8.00.0000.4477
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0902
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,dxmasf.dll,6.04.0009.1121
C-Media Audio Filter,0x00680000,1,1,CMAudio.ax,
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Voxware MetaVoice Audio Decoder,0x00999998,1,1,voxmvdec.ax,1.00.0000.0011
Voxware MetaSound Audio Decoder,0x00999999,1,1,voxmsdec.ax,1.00.0000.0012
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
DivX Pro(tm) 5.1 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900

Audio Compressors:
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Voxware v1.1.8 Bitstream-Mode Codecs,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Voxware MetaVoice,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Voxware MetaSound,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Voxware v1.1.6/1.1.8 File-Mode Codecs,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902

Audio Capture Sources:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Modem #0 Line Record,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.0000.0900
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.0000.0900

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,3,3,,5.03.0000.0900
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.0000.0900

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.0001.0900

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.0000.0900

Audio Renderers:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DirectSound: C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DirectSound: Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DirectSound: SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Modem #0 Line Playback,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902

WDM Streaming System Devices:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,9,3,,5.03.0000.0900
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,9,2,,5.03.0000.0900

i downloaded the drivers and ill see how it goes.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

No, that explains the problem perfectly. The Half-Life engine is not nearly as graphics intensive as the other games, so it doesn't put as much stress on the video card. That's why it can play HL with no problems, but once the heavy graphics set in, it overheats.

I would look into either getting a replacement fan, or if you don't know where to get one, return the whole video card.


----------



## hellshot (Nov 28, 2003)

ok well ive decided since im into gaming that i just want a whole new card. will the 

ATI Radeon 9600 Pro 128MB card work on my pc? i have a intel chip and i just want to make sure it will work


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes, it will work fine.

You really could save a lot of money though by returning the GF4, or just getting a new fan for it.


----------



## snake212 (Nov 26, 2003)

hey guys, well the usual steam is giving me trouble i hope this is simple for u, well im tierd of my accounts and i rerealized that if i delete my 2 steam accounts i can get a new one and re enter the cd-key and will go in with no prob i hope that is true.but how can i delete my 2 accounts.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Uninstalling Steam should do it...

If not, then you can manually delete the CDkeys by hitting Start->Run, type 'regedit' (without quotes), and hit OK.

Navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER->SOFTWARE->Valve, and just delete the entire Valve folder, there's nothing there you really need.


----------



## M3thod_Man (May 12, 2003)

Wow i had the EXACT same problem cept my comp everything shuts off but fans and i have to manually restart by holding restart button for 5 seconds.... I originally had a Geforce 2 64mb and traded friend for Geforce 3 and the exact same problem occurred. I swapped powersupplies and the rating is fine at 300 watts and I have only cd burner cdrom 1 hard drive video, network and sound card. I have no idea what it is, but it is under more intense games but sometimes even video...why would diff cards be so defective? i mean there has to be something i can do


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Then maybe something else is overheating, like the processor. Have you checked the temperatures of it?


----------



## tiamakki (Dec 4, 2003)

Interesting...I also had a nvidia gforce4 ti 4200 and my fan stopped working and fried my AGP slot. have to replace the mobo and upgrade psu...oh yeah... new card too.lol. Had similar problems with display and had no idea the fan had stopped.....I also don't remember any beeping on my comp indicating there was a problem with the card overheating, would of saved me money...i would 've replaced the fan .


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

If your AGP slot got fried just because the fan stopped working, I think something else must have been wrong....usualy if it stops working, the graphics card will just overheat, and it will mess up the display. It looks like in that case, the power supply was messed up...


----------

